# Lounge > Entertainment >  Avatar 2: The Way of Water

## vengie

Pretty big fan of the first Avatar and by all accounts this movie is garnering all kinds of praise!

Excited to see it.

----------


## birdman86

I feel like this movies about 10 years too late

Still gonna see it of course

----------


## suntan

Sam Worthington so happy to be relevant again.

----------


## ExtraSlow

This is the sequel to "the color of water" right?

----------


## riander5

> I feel like this movies about 10 years too late
> 
> Still gonna see it of course



No doubt

'Lets wait 10 years so every other movie can replicate what we do. F any competitive advantage'

Wankers

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> No doubt
> 
> 'Lets wait 10 years so every other movie can replicate what we do. F any competitive advantage'
> 
> Wankers



I think it's more about the political and social climate that makes the release timed perfectly.
These movies help indoctrinate children against any form of industry or employment, don't they?

----------


## Brent.ff

so sick of CGI...

----------


## riander5

> I think it's more about the political and social climate that makes the release timed perfectly.
> These movies help indoctrinate children against any form of industry or employment, don't they?



Very true. Is this a Disney movie? How many LGBTQ2S$^ characters are we expecting?

----------


## SJW

> Very true. Is this a Disney movie? How many LGBTQ2S$^ characters are we expecting?



Disney is unwatchable now.

----------


## davidI

> Very true. Is this a Disney movie? How many LGBTQ2S$^ characters are we expecting?



I think James Cameron said something about only being allowed to watch this if your testosterone levels are below a certain threshold.

----------


## Buster

Saw this last night in Imax 3d.

Truly astounding. I was not expecting another generational leap forward in CGI effects. Any real movie person owes it to themselves to see it.

The story and writing are truly terrible though

----------


## ExtraSlow

So this is a technical demonstration?

----------


## Buster

> So this is a technical demonstration?



It's certainly not a writing demonstration

----------


## vengie

I'm still excited.

----------


## Buster

> I'm still excited.



You should be. Cheesy story elements and writing aside, film is still a visual medium and this one delivers

----------


## jutes

Over three hours long?!?!

----------


## beecue

Saw it in imax as well. It's more of the same like stated. Great visuals with basic story.

----------


## Buster

> Saw it in imax as well. It's more of the same like stated. Great visuals with basic story.



I didn't find it more of the same. The visuals were dramatically more impressive than anything to date.

----------


## beecue

Agreed, I meant in terms on how the first was.

It would be nice if they were to upgrade imax seats. I haven't been there for a while but figured it would be worth it for avatar. I don't think I'll be going be back anytime soon.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

What's it cost to see a movie in a fancy theatre, nowadays? Is it more than an NHL game?

----------


## killramos

I have a hard time taking Busters opinion of “visuals” seriously when he think home projectors look good.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Coverage is few years old, or the guy is living in year 3000

----------


## Buster

> I have a hard time taking Busters opinion of “visuals” seriously when he think home projectors look good.



Don't be poor

----------


## killramos

I would never

----------


## Buster

Good man

----------


## max_boost

Buster said it’s truly outstanding  :Shock:  idk what else he considers truly outstanding so by that alone I shall go watch this !!

----------


## msommers

> It's more of the same like stated. Great visuals with basic story.



I assumed that's what this would be. Thanks for saving me $$

----------


## Inzane

> Saw this last night in Imax 3d.
> 
> Truly astounding. I was not expecting another generational leap forward in CGI effects. Any real movie person owes it to themselves to see it.
> 
> The story and writing are truly terrible though



I can't wait for James Cameron to lecture me again on the environment and colonialism.

I remember when he used to make the kind of movies I actually looked forward to seeing.

----------


## Buster

If you're easily offended by someone else's sanctimonious-ness, then I feel bad for you.

----------


## killramos

I can’t even remember what the first one was about

When fiends asked me to go to it I thought it was that air bender cartoon lol

----------


## Buster

Avatar movies after like hour dumb broads. The skill in enjoying them is in being able to ignore what they are saying.

----------


## Inzane

> If you're easily offended by someone else's sanctimonious-ness, then I feel bad for you.



Not at all. I could give a shit about his politics and beliefs. I'm just mourning the loss of the kind of good action films he used to make. I gave up hoping to ever see another Aliens or Terminator 2 or True Lies etc. out of him. (And I don't mean more sequels to those... something else new)

----------


## Buster

> Not at all. I could give a shit about his politics and beliefs. I'm just mourning the loss of the kind of good action films he used to make. I gave up hoping to ever see another Aliens or Terminator 2 or True Lies etc. out of him. (And I don't mean more sequels to those... something else new)



Avatar 2 is an exceptional action film.

----------


## JordanEG6

> I can’t even remember what the first one was about
> 
> When fiends asked me to go to it I thought it was that air bender cartoon lol



It's FernGully with a 300 mil budget

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Is this the Edmonton version of Buster?

https://www.rollingstone.com/tv-movi...rt-1234647649/

----------


## rage2

> Is this the Edmonton version of Buster?
> 
> https://www.rollingstone.com/tv-movi...rt-1234647649/



Plot twist. Buster is actuallly a carpenter.

----------


## Buster

> Plot twist. Buster is actuallly a carpenter.



Like Jesus

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Is this the Edmonton version of Buster?
> 
> https://www.rollingstone.com/tv-movi...rt-1234647649/




A bit disappointed he didn’t hire a styrofoam company and make his ridgeline look like a Banshee

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Saw it at Landmark in Kelowna while waiting for a delayed flight. 

I’ll give it a solid “meh.”

I think Cameron should take the tech and work on a different project.

----------


## Shlade

The wife watched it... Said it was visually striking..... Then said the story was basically a 3 hour whale hunt, with some swimming around and there was a walmart tarzan..... Said you could get the story off national geographic.

----------


## vengie

> The wife watched it... Said it was visually striking..... Then said the story was basically a 3 hour whale hunt, with some swimming around and there was a walmart tarzan..... Said you could get the story off national geographic.



I always laugh at people like this.
There is very little new or groundbreaking stories that have been written over the last decade...

Watch the movie or don't? 
There isn't a single new movie out there that I can't say follows the same story as "x" might as well not ever see anything new!

----------


## msommers

Certainly sounds like it's the same story/premise as #1 which makes it even funnier/shittier. Copying your own plotline, that's right out of Star War's book  :ROFL!:

----------


## Inzane

> I have a hard time taking Busters opinion of visuals seriously when he *think home projectors look good*.



Wait... what?? (missed this comment earlier)

----------


## Buster

> Certainly sounds like it's the same story/premise as #1 which makes it even funnier/shittier. Copying your own plotline, that's right out of Star War's book



It's almost identical or wise

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> There isn't a single new movie out there that I can't say follows the same story as "x" might as well not ever see anything new!



This is pretty much why I basically haven't gone to any movies since the 90's.

----------


## suntan

Not true at all, the whole stepmom plot line seems fresh.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Not true at all, the whole stepmom plot line seems fresh.



And looks just fine on a home projector.

----------


## Buster

> And looks just fine on a home projector.



preach

----------


## Inzane

> And looks just fine on a home projector.



 :thumbs up:

----------


## Swank

Saw it for free at a vendor event, I would have paid full price. If you didn't like it then you probably prefer films.

----------


## 89coupe

Saw it at IMAX, amazing movie. 

Whole family loved it

----------


## Xtrema

Finally caught it. 

The whole movie runs on 48fps but the 3rd act framerate seems inconsistent, almost seems like they ran out of rendering cycles or something.

Plot made no sense and characters are shit but technically great to look at.

----------


## ExtraSlow

So, it's basically this?

----------


## Xtrema

> So, it's basically this?



But in water so Cameron can recycle Titanic and The Abyss in 3D.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think technical demonstrations and entertainment are on very different ends of the spectrum for me, personally.

----------


## shakalaka

Going to IMAX on Sunday and booked enough in advance that we have 4 seats perfectly right in the centre of the theatre. Looking forward to it.

----------


## finboy

> Going to IMAX on Sunday and booked enough in advance that we have 4 seats perfectly right in the centre of the theatre. Looking forward to it.



Bring a piss jug

----------


## shakalaka

Haha that's actually a good suggestion. I will tell everyone to go beforehand....it's a freakin 3 hour movie.

----------


## BavarianBeast

A tab of acid helps with this movie too

----------


## ExtraSlow

> A tab of acid helps with this movie too



That's good advice for kids movies too.

----------


## arcticcat522

> A tab of acid helps with this movie too



I like you more with each post.

----------


## killramos

Is this on Disney plus yet?

----------


## BavarianBeast

> That's good advice for kids movies too.



Pretty sure every Pixar movie is designed to be watched under the influence of psychedelics haha

----------


## vengie

$1.7bn and climbing.
Already the 7th highest grossing film of all time.

----------

